# grease traps for multifamily



## BSSTG (Sep 10, 2013)

Greetings all,

Has anyone ever heard of requiring grease traps for mutlifamily kitchens?

 My boss was asking me about that a minute ago. I told her it would run the cost of the buildings up a bit as the kitchens would have to be run through the trap separate from everything else and that I had never heard of it. She was telling me she had heard rumors of that type of requirement in the central Tx area somewhere. We are having fits with grease clogs generated from apartments. Too much chicken and fish grease going down the drain dontchaknow? We are fixing to have a massive R1 built here. It's an interesting question I guess.

BSSTG


----------



## fatboy (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2013)

might be one of those "keep Austin weird" things.


----------



## north star (Sep 10, 2013)

*~ = ~*

BSSTG,

What codes are you using ?.....Section 1003.1  [ in the `06 IPC  ] could be

a justification if your city's decision makers wanted to,  however, Section

1003.3.3 states _"A grease interceptor or an automatic grease removal device_

_shall not be required for individual dwelling units or any private living_

_quarters."_

If your jurisdiction is already having problems with F.O.G. wastes in your

drainage systems,  ...they could amend this code section to now require

an approved device be installed.....This amendement could go in to effect

immediately !

*~ = ~*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2013)

It would be a nightmare and would cause all kinds of extra plumbing

Toilet waste would not be able to flow into it

Someone is not thinking


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 10, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It would be a nightmare and would cause all kinds of extra plumbingToilet waste would not be able to flow into it
> 
> Someone is not thinking


I agree for sure. However, our problems are so extreme the powers that be may well be receptive to requiring grease traps on new construction R1 just for the kitchen sinks. I'm not adovcating it, just looking into it as requested.

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe call texas state plumbing to see if they know of any


----------



## peach (Sep 22, 2013)

maybe not an all bad idea, but not currently required.


----------



## Mech (Sep 23, 2013)

You could look at individual grease interceptors for each kitchen sink, if you do not think maintenance would be a problem.  Or maybe gang a group of kitchen sinks together and send the waste through centrally located grease interceptors and then pipe those to the sanitary system?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 23, 2013)

Mech said:
			
		

> You could look at individual grease interceptors for each kitchen sink, if you do not think maintenance would be a problem.  Or maybe gang a group of kitchen sinks together and send the waste through centrally located grease interceptors and then pipe those to the sanitary system?









* oh ya thats what I want in my kitchen*

*I think it will be a problem....*


----------



## Mech (Sep 23, 2013)

Mmmmm . . .



Actually, no.  Keep it out of my kitchen.


----------



## pwood (Sep 24, 2013)

looks like the french fry cooker at burger king! Yummm


----------



## mark handler (Sep 24, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> looks like the french fry cooker at burger king! Yummm


No just a grease trap in a kitchen, now you know why people get sick at some food joints….

And why California health departments do not allow “in kitchen” grease traps anymore…


----------

